# Need Help With Replacing Deck Boards



## garymulti (Jun 17, 2014)

I need help. I have a deck that runs the length of the rear of my house.Half of the deck is under a sunroom addition. I want to replace the 2x6 deckboards on the deck side so I have to cut the 2x6's where they meet the sunroom.What would be the best way to flush cut the 
2x6's?? Thanks


----------



## TLHWindows (Jan 5, 2012)

A good saw. :thumbsup:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Sawzall.


----------



## garymulti (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks Griz!


----------



## Buildtech (Dec 18, 2012)

Multi master


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Track saw.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Seriously????


Really???????

There is no way you are a contractor! They teach that exact cut on Day 3 of contractor school or did you fall alseep that day?


----------



## jay1320 (Aug 12, 2013)

Once you get some heavy machinery in to lift up the sun room portion, a circular saw should easily cut it.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

A cell phone. Call someone who knows what they're doing.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Are you ever sure flush cutting would be the best way to go? It might look like the best way for a while but the ends should be fastened. I'd cut on a supported area if possible, otherwise add a supported area under the short section left over.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Nothing beats to have the right tools for the job. Investing into this saw even just to do your job, will worth every penny ( you can rent it also :laughing

Good luck


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

An old school circular saw, without the extended shoe, would get the cut close enough to cover the joint with a small molding against the porch. Anything else will probably look nasty.

Try one like this, in a 7 1/4", or 8 1/4" :
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

Joe


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

Pictures would help. 
I would hope that the walls are properly supported.
There is the possibility that the structure was a homeowner no plan job. 
Be careful what you cut. 
Skilsaw. Sawz all and a sharp chisel should get the job done.


----------

